# 5 month old buckling very weak!



## Calsgoats_Fl (Mar 25, 2013)

Ok I will try to make this long story short,but I have a little billy I got when he was a month old. He was doing great at the beginning and he just wouldn't grow or gain weight! I have tried everything to put weight on him. He has never been vaccinated, and it is not worms. For some reason he has no muscle! He looks very skinny but still eats fine! But NOW! he is weak in his hind legs but once hes up he is ok. So confused of what this could be? Can it be wasting disease? Please help! Think he may not make it much longer! Like I said we have tried minerals, calf mana, nutri-drench and other stuff but nothing helps him. Thanks!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Why not worms?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Has he been treated for Cocci?


----------



## Calsgoats_Fl (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't think it is worms because we have wormed him and he shows no sign of worms, unless it is meningeal worms? We have other goats and they are very healthy even have young ones, just this buckling confuses me! We cannot get him to gain any weight even though he eats. He eats grain, hay and grazes all day! He also always stays to himself, but he has been like that since we got him. And he always walks around like his neck is stiff. Could he just be dehydrated? Or malnurished, but we have six other goats and they a great! fat and healthy never any problems with them. And his poop is fine pee seems fine. He just acts a little off to me plus not gaining any weight! I feel helpless! I don't know if I can afford a vet right now, but I may have to! I don't really know how to explain how he is acting except like he is an old goat! but not.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

what was he wormed with?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

you are in a heavy liver fluke area. you may want to treat with ivermectin plus, every 10 days. We gave 2 cc per 100 lbs sub-Q(under the skin). 

Valbazen wormer can also help with liver flukes. 
Ever treat him for coccidiosis? 

Tapeworms can also cause growth problems.


----------



## Calsgoats_Fl (Mar 25, 2013)

We use Ivermectin. Could it be worms? I have been reading on here and I was thinking some bad disease! Which I pray it's not.


----------



## Calsgoats_Fl (Mar 25, 2013)

Ok Thank you I will try that, but if anyone else has any other ideas of what it could be if it is not worms? Thanks! Oh and yes he was treated for cocci when we first got him in march, but has been fine with the poop, it is little pellets like normal.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I would recommend a vet check him out for you...goats go down hill quickly. I would at least have a fecal done to see if it is a worm/parasite...I would do it asap too!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

I think it could easily be worms. 
Ivermectin PLUS is for liver flukes need to get that one.(every 10 days) 
then worm with a white wormer like valbazen for 3 days in a row and then again in 3 weeks. 

and research coccidiosis treatment(needs a different medication than above)

Can take a fecal in to a vet, that might save you some guessing, but I have not found fecals to always be accurate. They can be helpful if they find something, but I have had bad luck with them coming back clean and the animal still being sick and then responding to worming. 

Then do lots of probios with the worming, 

what breed is he? 
how long you have him on a bottle?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Cocci does not always show with scours....it has been bad weather for parasite infestation....it very well could be cocci...


----------



## Calsgoats_Fl (Mar 25, 2013)

He is a purebred Nubian and beautiful! I attached a photo of when we first got him and a swear hes has not grown much since march! I always told my husband that I think the people lied to us about his age, because he looked like to me he was only a few days old, but they swore he was like 6weeks!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Did he come to weaned at 6 weeks of age?


----------



## Calsgoats_Fl (Mar 25, 2013)

He was a bottle baby, but he is weaned and eats hay and grain and grazes fine all day. I will treat with ivermectin and see if this helps and again thank you! I will try to keep you informed.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

you may also need to treat for coccidiosis.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cocci and worms come to mind. 
Also check for lice.

How are his gums?

Get a fecal so you know what to treat for.

What is his temp?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

did you get him at 6 weeks? he still has a bit of a umbilical cord there..He maybe be younger...

I would choose Valbazen..its oral and also gets liver fluke and tape worms 1 cc per 10#
I would also re treat for cocci..it wont hurt to do so..dimethox or sulmet..1 cc per 5 # day one and 1 cc per 10# day 2-5...

tape worms will stunt growth including horn growth...treat 3 times 10 days apart and once more in 30 days...best wishes..

http://goat-link.com/content/view/72/#.UfGSDWSDTL9


----------



## Calsgoats_Fl (Mar 25, 2013)

Thank you happybleats for recognizing the umbilical cord! I thought the same thing when we got him, I knew he was not even a month old. He was a twin and I think they sold them at a few days old so they could use the moms milk. I am going to treat him for the worms and see how it goes. I love this sight! So many helpful people.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I think I would also treat him for acidosis with 1/2 teaspoon baking soda and 3cc. B complex daily for a few days. It's one of those can't hurt might help a bunch type of things.


----------



## Calsgoats_Fl (Mar 25, 2013)

Ok I couldn't find Valbazen so I went with the Ivermectin plus and gave him the pro bios and some electrolytes. Anything else or do I just wait and see?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

go ahead and do as goathiker suggested as well..1/2 teaspoon Baking soda in enoguh water to drench and 3 cc B complex sub q : )


----------



## Calsgoats_Fl (Mar 25, 2013)

Well I did everything you all told me to do and he made it through the night! But he is very anemic (gave him iron) and barely can stay on his feet! But he seems in good spirits, we got him up and he is trying to graze in the yard but he lays down a lot. How long will it take him to get his strength back and is there anything else I can do?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

protein is important for red blood cell development. and the b-complex will help. 
you can make a drench of 1 part balck strap molasses, 2 parts llight corn syrup and 1 part corn oil and thin with some water and give him 15 cc of that a couple times a day. that is a good source of sugar energy and some iron from the molasses, fat from the oil. 

whole yogurt(not light) is a good source of protein, thin with some water or ensure drink and drench with that. 

add a little baking soda to the to his diet one time a day while he is getting better. 

also I have done a raw egg, thinned with water and drenched with that. 

I think there is a balance between drenching and stressing them out. But any of these or alternating them will give him some energy, along with fluid when thinning with water. 

of course browse, alfalfa hay, would be good for him.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes..red cell and Vit B 12 will both supporthim as he rebuilds his red blood cells and high protien feed, alfalfa green leaves all help : ) anemia takes time to recover from..just keep up the treatment until you see a nice color in the lids..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree

Good work, keep doing what you are doing for him. 

How is he?


----------



## pmckracken (Dec 22, 2012)

Calsgoats_Fl said:


> He is a purebred Nubian and beautiful! I attached a photo of when we first got him and a swear hes has not grown much since march! I always told my husband that I think the people lied to us about his age, because he looked like to me he was only a few days old, but they swore he was like 6weeks!


Before you posted his pic I knew he was a Nubian. I have had a couple Nubians who have been exactly the same way. Skinny, loners, etc..Even though they eat all day long in 20 acres of plush paddocks. Tried everything, tested for CAE, worms, coccidia to no avail. I think the Nubian breed is so inbred that every once in a while they are just generally weak and skinny like so many children on the playground growing up. Mine did eventually gain weight. The breed is just a delicate one. That's why I prefer Nubian hybrid, homestead goats like the Kinder or mini-Nubian. If bred properly they can be amazing milkers that breed more often and seem hardier.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is he doing?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Hope all is going well


----------

